# first trip coming up



## simonesclan (Jun 9, 2004)

Just wondering if the lighter weight (construction materials?) of the Outbacks make climbing on the roof a problem. If the answer is yes, it's a problem and don't do it, then what do you do when you want to check the roof items for maintenance. Board across the top?, ... Thanks for the help and I have written a ton of stuff down off this web page.

simonesclan/2004 28RSS
chuck,jill,nick,rachel,holly,andrew (needed the bunks!!)


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the group!!

I know some of the guys here check everything from a ladder rather than climbing on the roof.

The roof substrate is thinner on all lightweights than regular trailers so you have to tread lightly if you go up there.

Keystone recommends you don't walk on the roof, but I do anyway. I'm pretty light and very careful to step on the roof trusses (you can make out their outline on the roof). Stay away from the edges and where the front skin curves around and meets the rubber roof, there's no support there. You can also put a piece of plywood on the roof and step on that to distribute your weight.

Happy Outbacking!

Mike


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

The roof is not meant to be walked on. I wouldn't attempt it.

When installing the roof vents, I found one of the beams and kneeled only on that, it wasn't the most comfortable but it was only a few minutes. Between the roof beams it didn't appear to be very strong.

Be careful if leaning a ladder up against the roof edge, the rubber membrane is rolled over the edge, I used a towel between the ladder and the roof edge.

Maybe try using a piece of thick rigid insulation board to span over several roof beams to carry the load to do what you have to. Go slow and listen for any noise that doesn't sound right.

Kevin


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I did the same thing as Kevin, looked for the cross beams to kneel on. I also put down a 2' by 1' piece of plywood and a foam pad for my knees. I tried to keep my weight at the corners as much as possible, but always on a cross member when I installed the fans.

For inspecting, I move the ladder around and for inspecting around the A/C I use the plywood then move in closer to look. I'd avoid ever walking on the roof, just crawl.


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

I inspected the roof from a ladder. When I cleaned the roof, I walked barefoot, very carefully, because it is slippery when wet, and only on the supports that I could feel with my foot. My plan is to stay off of the roof as much as possible as It is clear that it will not support any weight.

Tom

ps I like the rigid insulation idea


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Same as above with the joists for support, except I sit down and scoot on my butt and legs trying to get more surface area. Even doing this you can hear it creak now and then. For the most part I try to stay off it. Kirk


----------

